# Water dish advice?



## Ashmash (Mar 18, 2010)

I was thinking, would a kiddy pool make a good water dish for my boy Frank the DT? Maybe the shallowest I could find burried into the soil and half way filled with gravel or something? Should I go smaller? I'm trying to revamp Franks cage. He's outside in about a 50'X50' enclosure. I want to make it perfect. Any tips??? Thanks!

~Ashlee


----------



## Kristina (Mar 18, 2010)

I like the big flower pot saucers that are glazed on the inside. Easy for them to get in and out of, easy to clean, and about a perfect depth. A trash can lid works well too.

Kristina


----------



## jackrat (Mar 18, 2010)

I use the big pans sold to go under a water heater.


----------



## chadk (Mar 18, 2010)

Good pointers above. Also, keep in mind you want to be able to change it over and clean it when needed. Standing water for long periods of time is not good.


----------



## terryo (Mar 18, 2010)

They also sell in Home depot these little ponds...I used it for many small boxies. I just add some river rocks to make it shallow.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine won't drink from a water dish, even though I have a pristine bowl of water out there for him all the time, he would rather drink the muddy water in my yard when I water.


----------



## Ashmash (Mar 18, 2010)

Would a pot saucer be big enough? I have a trash can lid, but it has a hole in it... :/ I'll look for other shallow things to use like the water heater thing mentioned. I also have box turtles so I'll be on the look out for the pond! Thanks!


----------



## terryo (Mar 18, 2010)

A trash can lid is great too. Maybe you could patch the hole with something.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 18, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Mine won't drink from a water dish, even though I have a pristine bowl of water out there for him all the time, he would rather drink the muddy water in my yard when I water.



Mine are the same way. I just turn on the sprinklers and they all come out to drink. You can also turn on the hose an just let it run.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 18, 2010)

Ashmash said:


> Would a pot saucer be big enough? I have a trash can lid, but it has a hole in it... :/ I'll look for other shallow things to use like the water heater thing mentioned. I also have box turtles so I'll be on the look out for the pond! Thanks!



If you get a big enough one, yes, lol. 






You can see Ella in the dish at the bottom left corner. She was 13+" long and weighed about 25lbs.

Kristina


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Ashlee:






to the forum!!


----------



## Ashmash (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

